
Ask HN: Is there a better alternative to Docker? - Zelphyr
My company has been making use of Docker for a little while now and when it works it&#x27;s great.  Each developer runs their own OS as they choose.  Most of us are on Mac but a few on Windows.  Docker can be finicky on Mac--frustratingly so--but on Windows it&#x27;s a nightmare.<p>Is there some alternative that works well across different platforms?<p>EDIT: To answer the question asked by @moondev; we mainly use Docker to mimic production environments as much as possible for local development.  For example; if we have a client running a web application using Apache with PHP and PostgreSQL on AWS EC2 and RDS respectively we&#x27;ll build two containers to match the versions of those products.
======
moondev
What are you using Docker for specifically? What specific issues are seeing on
macOS and Windows?.

There are alternative container runtimes but they still require linux, and
none have the integrated developer experience that docker has across all three
operating systems.

My suggestion would be either run Docker in a full linux vm on each platform,
but its tough to understand what your pain points are without specifics.

~~~
Zelphyr
Good question. I answered it in an edit to the question so others would be
sure to see it.

